# Game #22: Lakers @ Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (12-9, 3rd Pacific)  

@









Sacramento Kings (15-6, 2nd Pacific)

Thursday, Dec. 16, 7:30pm
at Kings
TV: TNT
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330








Lamar Odom and the Lakers are on the road against Sacramento Thursday Night. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Sacramento Kings

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Mike Bibby
SG: Doug Christie
SF: Peja Stojakovic
PF: Chris Webber
C: Brad Miller

*Key Reserves:*















Bobby Jackson
Darius Songaila

*Last Meeting:* LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Sure looked like a rivalry. Although Shaquille O'Neal has left Los Angeles and Vlade Divac has returned from Sacramento, the Kings' 109-106 win over Kobe Bryant and the Lakers on Friday night seemed like business as usual between the two Pacific Division contenders. Chris Webber had 22 points, 16 rebounds and seven assists to help the Kings overcome a 40-point, eight-assist performance by Bryant. Mike Bibby added 14 points for the Kings, Doug Christie had 13 and Bobby Jackson 11. Chris Mihm and Brian Cook had 15 points apiece for the Lakers. 


*Upcoming Games:* 

Fri, Dec 17 
Lakers vs. Washington 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Mon, Dec 20
Lakers vs. Memphis 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed Dec 22
Lakers vs. New Orleans 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Sat, Dec 25 
Lakers vs. Miami 
12:00 pm 
(TV: ABC)

Kings Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm scared too.:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah and we were all scared the night we ended up losing to them by 3 aswell.. :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yeah and we were all scared the night we ended up losing to them by 3 aswell.. :laugh:


4-10 on the road... (One of those road wins was against the Clippers)


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Theis team can't defend and Arco is a tough place to play in. A blow out wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought i'd never say this but im happy that i'll be on a plane instead of watching this game..I hope they win, but the chances of that happening is slim. Have fun watching the game peeps. Is this true? the only +.500 tems we've beaten is Clippers (2 wins) and Orlando (1 win) which totals to 3! and im getting sick of Rudy's ways.. Chris Mihm is good but that doesn't mean he should hold out Divacs for leftovers. Divacs should start, that is his job not Chris.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, Divac should start so he can get his huge standing o :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Yeah, Divac should start so he can get his huge standing o :yes:


:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm Divac should start? Ok people Vlade is like 100 years old the way he looks out there right now returning from his injury.. NO he shouldnt start.. yet


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just start him so he gets his name announced, then yank him out of the game.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

It might be a loosing effort anywayz, this might be a good game to incorporate Divacs to the team. He'll play his best cuz he's back in Arco.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, Divac needs to start. The Lakers need to run something besides iso and pick and roll. Since they run high post plays every time Vlade gets the ball, him starting and getting minutes would be a great thing. Kings are mainly a jump shooting team anyway, Vlade's lack of shot blocking ability won't show as badly against Sac.

But the Lakers will still very likely lose unless someone besides Kobe grows some balls on the road and has a great game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This one has blowout written all over it. Arco is going to have guys like Mihm and Tierre wishing they packed more diapers. 

Depends on how the Kings come out though. If they jump on the Lakers and blitz them early, there will be no chance. If the Kings come out laid back and somebody like Cook or Jones step up big, then the Lakers will have a shot I think.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL ISO PICK N ROLL


Thanks but everyone already knows those are the only plays Rudy and the Lakers run :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about an L. That's what I anticipate. Team looks in disarray and some of these guys might as well be D-III players on the road. Where the hell is Brian Grant at? How does a guy who gets an entire off-season to relax and heal up, come back injured?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Where the hell is Brian Grant at? How does a guy who gets an entire off-season to relax and heal up, come back injured?



His knees are done. He'll be in a wheelchair next season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> His knees are done. He'll be in a wheelchair next season.


Ugh. :uhoh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> His knees are done. He'll be in a wheelchair next season.


And he's on the books for another two years after this season. :sour:


----------



## AC-Milan (Nov 21, 2004)

that not good to hear for the lakers


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

watch brian grant come back next season and average 25 ppg...I remember when he was a free agent with the blazers and i would be talkin to my dad like "man the lakers should really consider getting him" but that first championship laker team was stacked like they had everything rebounding scoring 3pt shooting (thanks Glen) and also we had kobe and shaq not pissed at each other


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> watch brian grant come back next season and average 25 ppg...


I'd honestly be surprised if he could could average 25 MINUTES per game.:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God. No one can guard Mike Bibby and Chris Mihm continues to not be able to catch a pass below his waste.:no: 

Mihm's hands are like frickin' bricks. It's gonna be a LOOOOOOONG night. Too bad, because the first 5 minutes were pretty good.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kobe with 5 assists in the first 7 minutes. I like


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if u would have askd me at the beginning of the game if the lakers would have a 2 pt lead with 3 min lft u would havee been like "say what"


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

make it 5


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Who would've thought we'd actually take a 5 point lead with Atkins, Brown, Jones, Butler, and Cook as our lineup? :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

stupid baby i mean bibby


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damn, jones and cook with the 3s really steppin up they should keep it up and with the lakers shooting 57 per. there only up by 6


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 55 - Kings 49*

Halftime: Lakers 55 - Kings 49


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	21 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	3 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Odom 	18 	8-12 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	16 
Mihm 	10 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Bryant 	20 	3-6 	0-3 	1-2 	0 	3 	7 	3 	0 	1 	2 	7 
Atkins 	18 	5-7 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	0 	2 	0 	1 	11 
Divac 	3 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Brown 	9 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	3 	3 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Jones 	10 	3-5 	2-3 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Cook 	11 	3-6 	3-5 	0-0 	1 	6 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	9 
Totals 	120 	24-42 	6-13 	1-2 	3 	23 	14 	8 	2 	1 	7 	55
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Stojakovic 	18 	3-7 	1-3 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	7 
Webber 	17 	7-13 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	4 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	14 
Miller 	21 	1-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Christie 	20 	2-7 	0-1 	0-1 	2 	3 	4 	2 	0 	1 	1 	4 
Bibby 	19 	6-11 	1-3 	1-1 	1 	1 	1 	2 	1 	0 	2 	14 
Songaila 	9 	1-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	2 
Jackson 	10 	3-6 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	4 	2 	1 	0 	0 	1 	6 
Ostertag 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Barnes 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	120 	23-52 	2-8 	1-2 	8 	20 	13 	5 	3 	3 	7 	49
```


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> stupid baby i mean bibby


Good avatar, it is perfect for how i feel right now


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

"Thats why Kobe Bryant is the best perimeter basketball player in the world"
-TNT

wow... i doubt anyonein the NBA board would agree with that... but I do


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 point play


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea baby that's what I'm talkin about.. 92-71 after 3  

Just dont blow this one :gopray:


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

This is pretty shocking. The Lakers actually looking like a team. Other guys actually showing up. Lamar not pouting and actually moving w/o the ball. Amazing. Did Rudy T have an exorcism?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

es sasha time


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Let Odom have the ball more. He deserves to be more than a stagnant jumpshooter waiting for a pass from Kobe when he gets stuck. This really benefits the whole team, Odom plays point forward, it lets Kobe play off hte ball and keeps guys from ganging up on him, everyone plays better.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what a bunch of scrubs


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Let Odom have the ball more. He deserves to be more than a stagnant jumpshooter waiting for a pass from Kobe when he gets stuck. This really benefits the whole team, Odom plays point forward, it lets Kobe play off hte ball and keeps guys from ganging up on him, everyone plays better.


Let Odom play 'Lamar Odom' basketball. :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what the Lakers can potentially be. Odom slicing and dicing. Kobe laying back letting Odom handle and work then boom Kobe explodes. 

Kobe is the best perimeter player in the league only blinded people don't see that. 

The Lakers still need some pg play but as I've been crying for Kobe has got to let Odom take over parts of the game. 

I think we are so spoiled by Kobe but his overall creativeness is unmatched in the league from a scoring perspective. 


This WIN was very much needed for the Lakers confidence. 

We should really have 3 more wins against quality teams but have blown them not finishing but tonight we closed the deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

115-99


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Lakers 115 - Kings 99*

Final: Lakers 115 - Kings 99


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	35 	3-7 	0-0 	2-2 	2 	5 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Odom 	37 	11-16 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	7 	2 	1 	0 	1 	3 	22 
Mihm 	20 	4-6 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	8 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	8 
Bryant 	42 	10-17 	3-8 	8-10 	0 	6 	12 	4 	2 	2 	2 	31 
Atkins 	30 	5-9 	1-4 	0-0 	0 	2 	5 	0 	2 	0 	1 	11 
Divac 	3 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Brown 	21 	6-9 	2-3 	1-2 	0 	1 	4 	3 	0 	0 	1 	15 
Jones 	19 	3-5 	2-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	3 	8 
Cook 	24 	4-10 	4-7 	0-0 	2 	7 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	12 
Vujacic 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Medvedenko 	3 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Walton 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	240 	46-83 	12-26 	11-14 	8 	41 	26 	11 	4 	3 	19 	115
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Stojakovic 	37 	6-14 	2-7 	2-2 	1 	6 	1 	0 	1 	1 	2 	16 
Webber 	29 	10-18 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	4 	5 	2 	0 	0 	2 	20 
Miller 	38 	3-8 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	5 	4 	0 	2 	0 	1 	6 
Christie 	29 	3-10 	0-2 	0-1 	2 	3 	7 	2 	0 	2 	3 	6 
Bibby 	36 	7-15 	1-4 	2-3 	2 	2 	2 	2 	1 	0 	3 	17 
Songaila 	23 	2-6 	0-0 	2-4 	4 	10 	1 	0 	0 	2 	2 	6 
Jackson 	22 	8-14 	2-4 	2-2 	2 	8 	4 	4 	0 	0 	2 	20 
Ostertag 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Barnes 	12 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Evans 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	3-4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Daniels 	5 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Martin 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 
Totals 	240 	41-90 	5-17 	12-18 	15 	41 	24 	10 	4 	5 	17 	99
```
Big win tonight :clap: Going back home to play a good Washington team!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Good God. No one can guard Mike Bibby and Chris Mihm continues to not be able to catch a pass below his waste.:no:
> 
> Mihm's hands are like frickin' bricks. It's gonna be a LOOOOOOONG night.


....FOR THE KINGS!!!!


    

That was one of the greatest team performances I've ever seen the Lakers play. 

Of course, some of the mindless people on this board won't give the team any credit at all and just whine about the commentators, even though they hype LeBron, T-Mac, Wade, Shaq, KG and Duncan just as much as they hype Kobe.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This is what the Lakers can potentially be. Odom slicing and dicing. Kobe laying back letting Odom handle and work then boom Kobe explodes.
> 
> Kobe is the best perimeter player in the league only blinded people don't see that.


Kobe over the last 8 years has shown what hes capable of. Most people will say that hes the best perimeter palyer in the league, its just that a lot of people don't like him. I love him as a player on the court, when he's on, hes a thing to watch, but as a person, I'm not too fond of him. He is a great player, but I really think that its hard to see that this season. Other htan tonight a lot of hte time, he's been overhandling hte ball, hes been chucking up shots, stat padding etc. I really think that taking some pressure off him by CORRECTLY UTILIZING Odom helps his overall production. He can get his points on better shot selection, not forcing hte action, and letting others create for him and not just him creating for others.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

season high in assists for Kobe tonite... 12... thats big


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Mannn, this feels great


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i thought the whole game the lakers were gonna blow it considering their history this year. thank god!
this is a new phenomenon, paying attention to the regular season


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Everybody balled tonight. Not one player had a bad game, that was amazing. The thing I was most pleased with was Odom being aggressive. We need him to play with that mindset every game.

Oh, and that dunk by Kobe was just ridiculous...


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

tonight is the reason why kobe is the best player in the L


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Man, what a great game tonight. There's really no reason the Lakers shouldn't be doing this more consistently.

That Kobe dunk was just... nasty.


----------



## Harro5 (Nov 1, 2003)

Seriously, it must be one of the basketball Gods' commandments that says that every time Kobe matches up against Christie he has to run baseline and launch himself straight into the Sportscenter Top Ten with a sick double-pump under the rim. Kid got ups, ya heard?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This win was nice and all, but honestly, I'm still not over that Kobe dunk. Yikers!!!!!  

But seriously, great win. Only good things can happen when you let Lamar handle the ball.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It feels so good to beat the Kings.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Mannn, this feels great


Co-signed. It made my day.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Great win. Finally beat a top team...and on the road in a hostile environment.

Odom played great. We finally had some variation in our offense and it payed off. I can live with Kobe running the point if someone else can score on their own. Guys like Mihm and Butler have to be spoon fed by Kobe to score. Odom can do it on his own, but can he do it consistently?

I like Odom's ability to blow by other pf's, but Webber was pounding him down low. How much more can he take?

Kobe was Kobe. He made it look easy. 

He's making the baseline reverse throw-down his signature move.

Good bench production as well--Brown, Cook, and Jones combined for 35 points.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> i thought the whole game the lakers were gonna blow it considering their history this year. thank god!
> this is a new phenomenon, paying attention to the regular season


LOL, me too. 

What a game though, There is no reason why Odom can't give us at least 20ppg. He just abused Webber tonight. I want him to keep being agressive!!

Kobe's dunk was dirty.:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bryant, Lakers Slam Kings









Kobe Bryant enjoyed one of his best games of the season.

SACRAMENTO, Calif., Dec. 16 (Ticker) -- As he has proven time, and time again, Kobe Bryant always seems to find a way to regain his focus on the court.

Bryant scored 31 points and directed a balanced offensive attack with 12 assists as the Los Angeles Lakers posted a 115-99 triumph over the Sacramento Kings. 

The subject of further scrutiny after televised interviews earlier in the week in which he defended his offseason actions and fired back at former teammate Karl Malone, Bryant was brilliant in one of Los Angeles' most impressive wins of the season. He had 16 of his points in the third quarter, when the Lakers turned the game into a rout.

"Once you get in the game you become consumed by the game," Bryant said. "We all lean on one another for help and support. Once you kind of get lathered up, you just forget about everything."

"He did a little bit of everything out there," Lakers forward Lamar Odom said. "He can do that every night. I wouldn't say it makes us unbeatable, but we can definitely compete with every team in the league when we get that kind of effort."

Bryant also was battling a cold that kept him in bed most of the morning.

"(Kobe's) been under the weather," Los Angeles coach Rudy Tomjanovich said. "He didn't have a shootaround today, but he was great -- he was very up, very into it, communicating with the team. Probably a milestone for us. Just a great team win."

Los Angeles closed the quarter with a 15-5 run and took a 92-71 lead into the final 12 minutes. The Lakers pushed the lead to 22 in the fourth and never were threatened.

Los Angeles had yet to beat a top team in the Western Conference coming into the game and clearly wanted to prove something.

"We had yet to beat a quality opponent like Sacramento," Bryant said. "We were up (13) against Phoenix, we had Sacramento down late in the game in L.A. We've been in position to win this type of game but just haven't been able to close them out."

Tomjanovich echoed the sentiment.

"Obviously, a tremendous win for us against a team that has a great record at home," Tomjanovich said. "It's very hard to win here."

The Kings had no answers for the Lakers defensively as Los Angeles shot 55 percent (46-of-83), including 46 percent (12-of-26) from the arc.

Odom scored 22 points, Tierre Brown added 15 and Brian Cook 12 for the Lakers.

"When you don't guard anybody, that's what happens," Kings guard Bobby Jackson said. "In the second half we didn't do anything. Give them credit. We knew (Kobe) would get his, but the other guys came in and did a tremendous job."

Sacramento led 39-36 following a dunk by Doug Christie with 5:48 left in the opening half, but Los Angeles closed the quarter with a 19-10 burst.

"(In the second half) they outplayed us. I don't know what else to say," Kings forward Peja Stojakovic said. "They came out with more energy, they outrebounded us, outran us and outscored us. It happens. We have four games left on this homestand to try and get better."

The game marked the return of Vlade Divac to ARCO Arena. Divac, who spent the last six seasons in Sacramento, did not score in three minutes. He was greeted with a standing ovation from the sellout crowd.

"Even though I play for the Lakers, I will always be part of the Kings," Divac said. "It's fun to be back and my team won."

Jackson and Chris Webber scored 20 points apiece for Sacramento, which had won three straight home games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Postgame quotes*

Post Game Quotes

*Kings Coach Rick Adelman*
“It was just one of those nights, it was like a lay-up drill, but actually I really felt that at both ends of the court we played very similar to what we did in the last two games of the trip that we won. We played a better team who was more aggressive and took it at us tonight.”

*Lakers Coach Rudy Tomjanovich*
“This is obviously a tremendous win for us after a dissapointing game in Seattle and against a great team that has a great record at home. We had guys playing well. Lamar started it off being aggressive, attacking left and attacking right; that sort of set the tone. "

"We just talked about not letting up on defense. They’re a very dangerous team. We know what happened to us at home. When we looked like we had a wind, they just kept coming at us, making shots. And Bobby Jackson was in the that same mode today. But we just had guys from the bench come in and do a great job. We just held them at bay."

"It’s a step for us. We have to get some consistency. Now, I think we’re plus-2 with wins on the road and home losses. But we have to go home tomorrow and hold serve. You can’t just give it right back."

"It’s a crazy game. I know the next game can be the complete opposite. I’m just proud of how we hung in there. A lot of guys, Tierre Brown, Cookie (Brian Cook), Jones coming off the bench, Lamar’s solid performance, Kobe taking over when he needed to take over. It was a great team win."

*Lamar Odom:*
"Games like these remind us of if we can play the right way, we’ll win every single week. I said to myself: ‘We’re playing a big game’. I just wanted to come out, be aggressive all over the court and just make plays." 

*Kobe Bryant*
"We really just jumped on them. We talked about it here. We came out with that warrior mentality and taking every posession into considersation. So we really just jumped on him. "

"This is a big win for us. We hadn’t beaten such a tough opponent like Sacramento. We were up 17 against Phoenix, we had Sacramento down late down in L.A. We just hadn’t been able to close them out. Tonight we got a big lead with our execution, not putting them on the free throw line and we won the game."

*Vlade Divac*
on expecting the fan’s warm ovation
"Yeah, I (expected it). Because even though I play for the Lakers, I will always be a part of the Kings. It’s fun to be back. And my team won." 

"They’re going to have bad games. They’re still a good team and I still believe they will do a lot of good things."


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:laugh: I missed this game because I was too tired to watch it. I didn't get any sleep the night before with finals and all. Looks like I missed a good game. I see that Lamar played well. Was he handling the ball more?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I see that Lamar played well. Was he handling the ball more?


They ran a lot of iso's for him in the first quarter. He was going at Webber very aggressively. I think he scored 12 in the 1st quarter alone. He also had a couple of coast-to-coasts off of rebounds as well. 

Odom dominated the first half and Kobe had 7 assists at half. In the second half they went away from Lamar and Kobe took over.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> They ran a lot of iso's for him in the first quarter. He was going at Webber very aggressively. I think he scored 12 in the 1st quarter alone. He also had a couple of coast-to-coasts off of rebounds as well.
> 
> Odom dominated the first half and Kobe had 7 assists at half. In the second half they went away from Lamar and Kobe took over.


I used to be on the "lets trade Lamar" bandwagon but I'm starting to see the light. The man has incredible talent, as opposed to Caron who is a harder worker. I'm not saying we should trade either guy right now but if we were to trade one, clearly Butler should go first. He's not nearly as talented as Lamar. If we can get Lamar back to SF and put in a stronger PF, we'll be set.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I used to be on the "lets trade Lamar" bandwagon but I'm starting to see the light. The man has incredible talent, as opposed to Caron who is a harder worker. I'm not saying we should trade either guy right now but if we were to trade one, clearly Butler should go first. He's not nearly as talented as Lamar. If we can get Lamar back to SF and put in a stronger PF, we'll be set.


Lamar has TONS of game, just give him time, he's coming around.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Excellent game, but Lamar can still be used better. Isos aren't the only way to get him into the flow of the offense.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> If we can get Lamar back to SF and put in a stronger PF, we'll be set.


Yeah that's important, because as much as Odom abused Webber off the dribble, Webber abused him just as badly in the low post.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I used to be on the "lets trade Lamar" bandwagon but I'm starting to see the light. The man has incredible talent, as opposed to Caron who is a harder worker. I'm not saying we should trade either guy right now but if we were to trade one, clearly Butler should go first. He's not nearly as talented as Lamar. If we can get Lamar back to SF and put in a stronger PF, we'll be set.


At some point, many people truly thought that Lamar Odom was one of the most talented players in the *world*. It's always been his mentality that held him back, but he has some ridiculous skill.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a great game....its great to be back boys


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that's important, because as much as Odom abused Webber off the dribble, Webber abused him just as badly in the low post.


Ya he was and Rudy was too damn stupid to have Odom switch with Mihm. I really think Mihm would have had better success guarding Webber than Odom.


----------

